
Ask HN: Validate my startup idea - hammadnasir
Introducing Repairer - An on demand repair service.<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;repairer<p>We get your damaged products repaired for you as fast and as cheap as possible and deliver it back once it is repaired!<p>We&#x27;d be taking watches, clocks, smartphones, lamps, spectacles, laptops, modems and other common household products initially.<p>We&#x27;ve planned to launch in New Delhi, India initially and would be expending to many other cities all over the world pretty soon.<p>Would love to have your valuable feedback and suggestions.
======
indogooner
There is definitely a need for this kind of service. The authorised company
repair takes ages and lot of money but I am not sure how this compares with
local repair shops who are also fairly cheap (I am not from Delhi so may be
wrong on this). What do you mean when you say 5% of repair price?

The site does not look good to me and I find the symbols distracting but
probably you will have something different once you launch. Not sure if you
want to be app only. I am a bit hesitant on installing a new app for
everything so prefer web-based. It would be good to have that option.

Also will you be handling things like adding extra ram, building a custom
desktop which are technically not repair but some of us do go to local shops
for this.

~~~
hammadnasir
Thanks for your feedback, indogooner.

By 5% of repair price we mean that you've to pay just $0.25 as a service
charge if the repairing cost was $5 or Rs. 5 if the repairing cost was Rs. 100

The website is obviously not the final piece and we'll be developing a more
professional and simpler one.

We've seen this a lot that people are usually to busy or too lazy when it
comes to getting their damaged products fixed and those products remains
damaged for a long period of time, so the idea is to take your damaged
products and get it repaired for you so that you don't have to go out yourself
for such tasks.

Your advice on going both web as well as app is great and we'll surely take it
into consideration.

------
brudgers
One way to validate the idea is to find users before launch. Validating an
idea by seeing if it works will provide better feedback than some random
internet user in Alabama.

Validation means:

1\. It is possible to identify people who want things repaired.

2\. It is possible to sift people who want things repaired and find people who
are willing to pay for repairs.

3\. It is possible to get people who are willing to pay for repairs to
actually use your service.

4\. It is possible for your service to deliver repairs to the people who have
paid for repairs.

5\. It might be feasible based upon actually having delivered actual repaired
items to customers to build a business that might make sense out of the
process.

Each of those steps is much much harder than asking a question on Hacker News.

Good luck.

------
desaiguddu
I guess pickup & drop off service for repair would be a good addition.

~~~
hammadnasir
Thanks for you valuable suggestion, desaiguddu.

Either I have failed to describe the idea clearly or you might have picked it
wrong. Pickup & drop-off service is basically what we're gonna do. :|

